

Facebook Appears Set to Debut iPhone Competitor Built on Android on April 4 - dknecht
http://www.macrumors.com/2013/03/28/facebook-appears-set-to-debut-iphone-competitor-built-on-android-on-april-4/

======
lazugod
In what way would it be an iPhone competitor?

